# White Crowntail Betta



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My walmarthas new betta breeder <3

AND WOW

GORGEOUS BETTAS

There is a "white" CT there.... fully grown.... he MIGHT be a marble as I saw faint black spots on his body and his fins were streaked in possibly light green (bad lighting so I cant be sure)

SO tempted to go get him... but the only CT I have Hurricane is having issues (since day 1) and Im worried about a 2nd CT with this the same issues (persistant bloating and SBD)

So... should I take the risk and get this new CT and risk him having the same issues (it is a differ breeder though)

Also... my old lady Tihs's age is catching up with her :/ her in in AQ salt and increased temp to 80 but its not lookin good :/


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

if you like him, i'd go for him!!!! i think all crown tails are a little more prone to bloating then other bettas, their bodies are so skinny and streamlined. You're probably already doing this, but it might help to feed him very small amounts of food, and feeding in the morning/early afternoon is best because their digestive systems slow down at night. I'm sorry that your female isn't doing well, that's always so sad =(


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Are you in Florida by any chance?? Our walmart had some really nice looking crown tails the last time I was there too...I seriously looked at one guy for a good 30 minutes...decided to put him back and walk arund the store and think about it...I don't have anymore room right now, but he was gorgeous. I had never seen a crowntail like him. He was all white with blue dalmatian spots.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I have PT, so I feed around 4-5am and 6-7 at night

Im going to try reducing his food and feding him 3 times a day....

If he's still all Wlmart next time I go... I'll def get him.... just havent decided if I should make a special trip for him yet 

Tihs has now been moved to a smaller cup so i can monitor her better. doesnt look good though :/


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

LittleBitty:
Nope, Im in NC and this guy only hs spots on one side of his body (might be blue now that I thik about it)
You should go get him


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> LittleBitty:
> Nope, Im in NC and this guy only hs spots on one side of his body (might be blue now that I thik about it)
> You should go get him


I totally would, but I already have 11!:lol: I still need to set up my 20 gallon for my 4 bettas..They're in smaller tanks right now and I would like to get them into their permanent home first before I get another betta. Doing all the water changes on smaller filter-less tanks is time consuming...I love my little guys though..can't wait to get the 20 gallon divided up and running though.:lol:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

But then you will have ALL of those empty tanks  might as welll get one more


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> But then you will have ALL of those empty tanks  might as welll get one more


haha! bad influence! You are so right though! :rofl:
I could always divide that empty 10 gallon into 3 sections...:hmm:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

SEE!!! lmao, one more (or 3) wont hurt!
I know, I get told that all the time


----------



## aquaman17 (Sep 30, 2011)

do you have any pictures?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

No :/ I really wish I did, but cell was dead :/ 
And I wont be here this weekend, going back Monday

FTX this weekend so getting up at 2am  didnt want to get a new boy and then leave him to my bf to care for (especially since he is already taking care of my psycho/mean dog my semi-feral dog, my idiot of a dog who decided to chow down on sunflower seeds-gift the feral dog got her, plus my turtle and all of my bettas... including Hurricane who is "handicapped" and Tihs who is not doing so hot :/ )


----------

